# Venison Bones



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Are fresh venison bones ok for the dogs? I assume they are but want to make sure. Fall/winter coming soon..need to make my request in now. I plan on saving the liver for jerky and and any tasty bones that I can toss in the freezer. Suggestions?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes larger bones only Kid" ;D

Smaller deer have finer bones and structures some risks

We use Elk and Moose and Big White tails bones for chewing ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If given as raw bones then the smaller ones are safe too. We give Mac frozen vertebrae. My neighbor is a butcher and once every couple months we order a full loin of venison back. Mac gets the vertebrae and we get the loin steaks. Yum!


----------

